# survival squirrel hunting



## marlas1too

i've used this --I use large rat traps nailed to trees and bait them with peanut butter (squirrels love peanut butter) and just check the traps several times a day or if set close to house you will hear them snap shut


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Mmm shake and bake squirrel. Really, try it.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

If 22 huntin em i find it effective to have two folks. When one guy walks around the tree the squirrel always rotates arond the tree giving the other guy a shot. Works with a smart dog to. For trapping i like those conibear traps.


----------



## kappydell

oh, great idea. no shots to draw attention. esp in towns. Think I'll put back a few more squirrel/rat traps. Anyone here ever try rat? Supposed to taste like squirrel, but I'm a little shy about testing this it....


----------



## kyredneck

I've squirrel hunted most my life but don't reckon I've ever trapped one. Bet a conibear would be good for that. Last few squirrels I've killed was with an RWS .17 pellet rifle equipped w/ 4X scope, literally could drive a nail with it at 40 yds, VERY VERY effective for squirrel hunting, wish I would've had it when I was growing up.


----------



## kyredneck

marlas1too said:


> i've used this --I use large rat traps nailed to trees and bait them with peanut butter (squirrels love peanut butter) and just check the traps several times a day or if set close to house you will hear them snap shut


You mean like this kind of trap?:

http://www.amazon.com/Victor-Traps-...d=1345118164&sr=8-1&keywords=rat+traps+victor

I didn't know they made that style large enough to kill a squirrel. Excellent idea.


----------



## marlas1too

over 20.00 for one --give me a brake--i get mine for 4.00 each---a buy then from a hardware store


----------



## The_Blob

marlas1too said:


> over 20.00 for one --give me a brake--i get mine for 4.00 each---a buy then from a hardware store


uuuhm... It says 'NINE' traps for $21... seems like YOU'RE the one overpaying! 

also, if you look at the similar offers there is another seller listing the same thing for $12.85 !

it took me much longer to type this than it did to get that information...


----------



## kyredneck

The one in my last post is not the same as this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Victor-M201-Rat-Trap/dp/B00004RAMW/ref=pd_sim_lg_1

...which is probably the one you have.


----------



## kyredneck

The_Blob said:


> uuuhm... It says 'NINE' traps for $21... seems like YOU'RE the one overpaying!


...actually it says 9+. What does that mean?

[edit] Never mind, you're right! It does say nine traps.


----------



## kyredneck

It gets overall good reviews:

http://www.amazon.com/Victor-Traps-...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## The_Blob

kyredneck said:


> I've squirrel hunted most my life but don't reckon I've ever trapped one. Bet a conibear would be good for that. Last few squirrels I've killed was with an RWS .17 pellet rifle equipped w/ 4X scope, literally could drive a nail with it at 40 yds, VERY VERY effective for squirrel hunting, wish I would've had it when I was growing up.


I've been using a Daisy880 rifle that is older than I am, since I could hold it up & aim it accurately, to hunt small game. IMHO air guns are underrated by most.


----------



## kyredneck

My older brother gave this one to me about 10 years ago when we were visiting in SC. It's German made, one pump, 1100 FPS. I ruined a Bushnel 4X scope on it because I was ignorant of the 'forward recoil' these types of guns have. It requires a scope designed particularly for the forward recoil. Anyway, it gets used for target practice a lot around here whenever the kids show up, there's cans hanging from the tree out back now from the last visit.


----------



## Genevieve

How about this kind? *wink* lol


----------



## marlas1too

found a store that sells them for 2.00 so i got 20 ---i've got lots of squirrel around and lots of trees too---looks like i'll be eating a lot this year


----------



## Tank_Girl

I wonder how squirrel compares to guinea pig?


----------



## Magus

marlas1too said:


> i've used this --I use large rat traps nailed to trees and bait them with peanut butter (squirrels love peanut butter) and just check the traps several times a day or if set close to house you will hear them snap shut


That's my trick! LOL


----------



## kyredneck

The last time I cleaned squirrels I did a terrible job, got hair all over the meat.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

you can also adapt the rat traps for catching small birds .... attach a hooped net to the strike-over bar ..... center the trap on a larger size sheet of plywood .... bait with suet or peanut butter & bird seed .....


----------



## Magus

Sharpen the bar at a 45 degree angle, one less appendage to remove.


----------



## HozayBuck

kyredneck said:


> The last time I cleaned squirrels I did a terrible job, got hair all over the meat.


Posted this a while back but it's worth a rerun! lol


----------



## kyredneck

That's pretty much how I clean them, I was just a little rusty and careless last time. I have done better!


----------



## stephengrem

Genevieve said:


> How about this kind? *wink* lol


How do we explain this to his mother?

Just a quick question but how much meat is on a squirrel? And how would you normally go about cooking it?


----------



## ComputerGuy

You just pull the pajamas right off of them!!


----------



## Jimmy24

Been trapping squirrels since I was a kid, but never with a leg/kill trap. I've always caught them live. Used a simple wood box, shoe box size, with 4 nails, two for the hinge and two for the trigger, till I got grown. Have 4 Metal live traps now. 

I like catching 'em and feeding them a bit and knock 'em out when I'm ready. I have a 4'x4'x6' cage I keep 'em in. Plus the live trap is totaly quiet. Good chance they gonna squeal with a leg hold or such type trap, IMHO.

I can till you that the greys we have would get out of a rat trap, unless it broke his neck.

Jimmy


----------

